
Ask HN: How do I correctly build a global marketplace? - aol
Hey everybody,<p>I am a junior dev building a marketplace<p>I would like to release it eventually so I have a few questions that I figure some of you might know a thing or two about:<p>1. What kind of payment gateways should I use?
I have already configured Stripe and Braintree (for PayPal support), however I want to tackle most international markets, specially Latin America where many do not have international credit cards, how can I ensure that most people can buy through my platform? What are the best tools?<p>2. How do I manage different currencies?
Imagine a brazilian buyer wants to buy a product that is in $, should I convert prices through established rates or should I allow the sellers to add their own prices for each currency they want? (what would happen if they dont specify a certain currency?). How do I take cuts from different currencies? Do I need bank accounts in each currency and establish businesses in each country?<p>3. Refunds
What happens if someone wants a refund or a partial refund? What if the customer pays in dollars but his card is european and the market rate changes, how should that refund be processed? does the gateway take care of that or must it be done manually?<p>4. Taxes and importing fees
How do I correctly charge and set taxes? If the seller is from one country and offers a certain product, the buyer can be from the same country and state, different state, different country or different continent, how do taxes vary in those cases and how are they set depending on the type of product?<p>5. Legal ramifications?
What happens if someone buys something and the seller does not deliver it? Or if he does deliver it but the seller says it never arrived? Or they deliver a different product? What should I do? Can I be made legally responsible for these situations?<p>I know this is a really big undertaking but it motivates me, so please dont shoot me down, just looking for friendly advice (mentorship would be great!)<p>Thanks!
======
aol
I also posted this on the new HackerForums but thought it might also be good
to post it here (this is the link on the forum [https://hackerforums.co/ask-
hf-f6/ask-hf-how-do-i-correctly-...](https://hackerforums.co/ask-hf-f6/ask-hf-
how-do-i-correctly-build-a-global-marketpla-t25.html) )

